# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Will

## vpile

what has happened to Will, have missed some of this week and got abit confused, has he gone for good.

viv

----------


## megan999

On Friday this happened:

Carmella is knocked for six when Will's older brother Oliver arrives with shocking news: Will has done a runner. Noble Oliver explains that he was actually the backpacking Barnes brother, weak Will had simply used the story as a good cover for his adventure in Ramsay Street. Carmella quickly realises that Oliver Barnes is the man Will always wanted to be and is drawn to him despite herself. Determined to put compulsive liar Will behind her, she refuses to wallow. 

Source: Neighbours website. I'm afraid I don't know whether Will will return.

----------

